# Any members with Karbit experience?



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

I was hoping to talk to somebody who has interacted with or ideally gotten a dog from Karbit! They seem to be above the board, but I was wondering if I could look at some members' dogs or have info about how communications and selection and everything else went.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

following, looking into karbit


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

There have been some previous posts on Karbit - use the seach function to find them. All reports I found looked good.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you seen this  thread?


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't have doubts that their poodles are good! More like... I'm concerned that I won't "click" with the humans involved. And it might sound silly but I really want a good relationship with any breeders! I really want them to know what I want/need in a dog and pick out a winner for me becasue I am NOT to be trusted with that responsibility. lol 

And Apple Butter is SO perfectly chosen for our family that I am kind of afraid to leave our current breeder and get a dog elsewhere. But I really want something a bit larger... 

As much as I want a moyen, or even a medium standard... I don't know that I can get a non-Safranne dog! I don'twant another dog for another year or two anyway. I've got to work on getting Apple Butter out of puppyhood first. But Benjamin Franklin seems to be fading fast and at least having a plan for the future helps make me feel less anxious about his passing.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Benjamin Franklin. It's such a helpless feeling to watch them age. I hope Apple Butter brings you some comfort during this time.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the link to Pooka's 52 Weeks thread, @cowpony . @ThePoodlesMoody , I've replied to your PM. I'd definitely get a dog from Karbit again. I can't believe I was lucky enough to get a puppy from a great breeder within reasonable driving distance (3 hours) during such a crazy puppy shortage.


----------

